# Help please - weight issue



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi I wondered if anyone can help please and brutal honesty welcome!!

I had a baby who died early last year of Chronic heart disease and have been trying to have another baby. Now I am considering going abroad to have IVF end of May/June as I need PGD and my particular type for a translocation is mega expensive in the UK.

can you all be brutally honest over the next thing Im gonna ask since I have never done IVF before - basically since losing my baby last year I didn't really care and put on a shed load of weight  I have lost 3 and half stones but am still several stones over weight to what I used to be a few years ago.

I am 40 and my FSH is 8.0 which although normal for my age is going toward the upper end as you may all be aware also although Jinemed did not seem to have a probelm with my oetradial of 147 pmol/L one of the other places I contacted said that was a bit high.

I was shocked to find out that earlier last year when they did an FSH test it was 2.6 so it has risen quite considerably in a year.

Like I said I was hoping to start treatment at the end of may begining of June and I reckon i could probably lose at least another stone by then if I put my mind to it.

However the clinic abroad says if I want to lose more weight I can put treatment off for a few more months but I know it would be too hot to go in July/August as going to Turkey and scorching then so would have go to later then that like September or October. 

My worry is that by waiting until I have lost all the weight my fertility levels are declining even further and I won't get a reasonable FSH level by then as it might decline.

I know that the less you weigh the better for IVF but worried about the above. From what all of you know with those who have experience of IVF can you tell me what you think should I lose the stone and go for it may/June or should I lose the the rest of the weight first? whats the pros and cons?

I do know though that I can get pregnant at my current weight as I was this weight when I fell with my baby who I lost last year.

your views very much appreciated,

thanks love Karen xxx


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Kazzie 
First of all I'm really sorry to hear about the loss of your baby - what an awful thing to happen. 

With regard to your weight, what is your BMI?  There's no doubt that being overweight can hinder fertility and obesity can also be a factor in miscarriage. If you are more than three stone overweight then my advice to you would be to try and slim down before starting treatment. I know it may seem like agony to wait but you'll feel better, you'll have more chance of success and you're more likely to have a healthy pregnancy. 

As far as FSH is concerned - these measurements can fluctuate widly from one month to the next. When I first had mine done (aged 40) it was 5.8 - three months later it was 7.0 - I've just had it retested and (age 42) it's back down to 6.4. 

You may find that losing weight and eating a healthier diet will reduce your FSH levels. 

Obviously this is just my opinion and I'm sure you'll get plenty of others but, in your shoes, I would try and lose the weight first.


----------

